# Windows10 IoT Core Public Release



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 13, 2015)

Got this email in my inbox today:



> Hello Makers, Developers and Inventors!
> 
> We are excited to announce the public release of Windows 10 IoT Core! With this we are bringing the capabilities of Windows 10 to boards like the Raspberry Pi 2. Learn more about this exciting new release in our blog posthttp://aka.ms/hellowindowsiotcore. You can download it now for free to use in your projects.
> 
> ...


TLR, Windoze 10 IoT is released for RP2 and there's a RP2 home automation contest that requires the use of Windoze 10 IoT.

For those participating, good luck and hack on!


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you for posting this!
The RP2 ISO is 517MB. Including Wlan und Bluetooth drivers.

Looking to the Releasenotes: http://ms-iot.github.io/content/en-US/win10/ReleaseNotes.htm the known issues are quite acceptable


The Azure Active Directory Authentication Library may not work on Windows 10 IoT Core (3379181)
The SSH Service my crash when an SSH client does not gracefully close a session.
When the device name is longer than 16 characters it may bluescreen while booting with a “CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED” message (3622767).
Looking forward to test the ISO.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 14, 2015)

Let us know how it goes for you @wlanboy


----------

